
An Experiment in Book Publishing by Charles Petzold - johndcook
http://www.charlespetzold.com/blog/2012/05/An-Experiment-in-Book-Publishing.html
======
acangiano
In the Microsoft world, Petzold is a legend. He'll do very well.

